# Tying flat bands?



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

How do I tie flat bands on to my slingshot?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

check on youtube it would be easier than us having to explain it through text


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I use GameKeeper John's "magic string" method of wrap and tuck. YouTube has a wealth of knowledge on the subject.


----------

